# Plants to give away



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I gave my glosso field a buzz cut today. Boy, does that look terrible. Hope it fills back in soon.

Anyway, I have Glossostigma, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Hemianthus umbrosum, and Limnophilia aquatica.

Will mail or you can pick up in Denton or Oak Point.

Cheryl


----------



## Ashly Scott (Jan 11, 2005)

Cheryl - I would be interested in Hemianthus micranthemoides. I am working with a small 10g tank. This looks like a good fit.

Due to my schedule, mail would be great. I will send you a PM.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

All plants are spoken for.

Cheryl


----------

